# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Pse në disa forume është e në disa mungon komanda "Vendos një foto"

## projekti21_dk

Kam vërejtur se në disa forume nuk ekzistojnë gjegjësisht nuk janë aktive të gjitha komandat. Kështu ta zëmë, si në këtë forumin këtu ke mundësi të vendosësh një fotografi, ndërkaq në ndonjë tjetër,jo. 

Pse ndodh kjo?. 

 


Pikërisht kjo foto u soll  si shembull nëpërmjet komandës "Vendos një foto" .

----------


## projekti21_dk

Herë të tjera do të jem i kujdesshëm të postoj vetëm aty ku të gjitha komandat janë aktive!

----------


## bayern

Sepse ndryshe do rrinte Alketi duke postuar foto pornografike te forumi i dashurise.  :pa dhembe:  Me keq akoma do ne gjente belaja Brarin me foto nga biroja tek forumi i politikes.  :pa dhembe:

----------

